# GPT vs MBR boot time and R/W speeds & IOPS?



## dfg555 (Jul 18, 2015)

Does GPT have an advantage over MBR for both SSD/HDD in terms of boot time and R/W speeds & IOPS?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Does GPT have an advantage over MBR for both SSD/HDD in terms of boot time and R/W speeds & IOPS?


Not really. UEFI booting from GPT might be slightly faster but I'm sure it's a negligible improvement. It's more of a feature thing. GPT supports more than MBR which is why it's advantageous to use it. I use it because it's the direction partition tables are going and is required to boot via UEFI iirc but, it allows for more partitions and bigger disks.


----------



## phoebeli (Jul 24, 2015)

Boot to the login screen feels a little bit faster, after boot, there maybe no difference. MBR works with disks up to 2 TB in size, but it can’t handle disks with more than 2 TB of space.


----------



## MouseGolf (Oct 22, 2017)

Over two years later and still no one has posted a direct answer (in any forum) if GPT speeds-up the entire system? The answer is NO.  The best way to speed-up a system in terms of boot time, program loading time and IOPS is to replace the HDD with an SSD.

I have a UEFI/BIOS on my Z97-E motherboard. I could setup a secure boot and use other UEFI/BIOS features but again, nothing is going to make a Windows OS respond better than a 250, 500 or larger SSD.  If you have a 1TB or larger HDD for storage and need more than four partitions then by all means, use GPT.  Even then the HDD is not going to respond any faster than MBR with four partitions.

This is all based on subjective experience and I am sure this thread will be read many times from the public to techpowerup.com members.

*RECAP*
GPT does not make a system faster than MBR.   Migrate your OS from your HDD to an SSD and then you'll have a system that powers-on and loads programs super fast.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> Over two years later and still no one has posted a direct answer (in any forum) if GPT speeds-up the entire system?



Looks like @Aquinus answered this over two years ago to me. There's really not much more to discuss here.

Honestly you could have started a new topic. This is preferable instead of necro-ing an old topic, let alone one that didn't gain any momentum because there was none to gain. GPT may open the door for improvements, it by itself isn't a performance improvement.

If you want to continue your dialogue with the world please feel free to do so in a new topic.


----------

